# Famous Monsters of Filmland: Reboot



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Not sure how I feel about these productions, but here's some info for classic monster fans.

Low budget production company Halcyon International Pictures is producing and releasing new interpretations/updates of the classic monsters under the banner *Famous Monsters of Filmland: Reboot*.

From Halcyon's site:

_For decades they roamed cinemas, video stores, and late night TV, haunting us, exciting us, and inspiring us. Now the Famous Monsters are back...in five ALL NEW movies ready to entertain an all new generation.

DRACULA: REBORN
MUMMY: RESURRECTED
FRANKENSTEIN: REGENERATED
WEREWOLF: REBELLION
CREATURE: RETURNS
NOW IN PRODUCTION_

Check out concept art and trailer in the link.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/37669/famous-monsters-filmland-getting-a-movie-series-reboot


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know. They just don't seem to make B-movies like they use too.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> I don't know. They just don't seem to make B-movies like they use too.


Very true! However i'm pretty interested in this project. Should be entertaining somewhat.


----------

